# Saturday @ the LocknDam



## Slayer97 (Jun 1, 2011)

This is my wife Janet and I at the LocknDam. The big fish there and biting good. We caught females up to 17". Using 1/8 oz redhead roadrunner with a 3" curtail grub in chart. Left with two people's limit. What a great time it was. Weather was great. Fished farther down stream, just to many folks fishing around the Lock for my taste.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice fishes! Do you charter? I'm serious. I saw many boats go down, and hour or two later, come back. Quiet, but my friend overheard one guy on a return trip saying we caught our limits in an hour and a half. Big girls.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats to you and your wife, not just for catching fish but also the fact that you go together. I was in my boat Saturday also, and remember you going further down than I was. We waved to each other, but I admit to doing my best to appear uninterested in fishing as you passed. It is an old lake trick, lol, lay the rod down, grab a coke and try to look bored! I had a blast too!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice WB!


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Slayer,
where did you put in at? This area looks clear of stump and debris. Congrats to you and your better half.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Any bank access downstream?


----------



## Slayer97 (Jun 1, 2011)

hopn, no don't charter. Just enjoy fishing with the wife. Do most of my fishing with her. She loves to fish and I enjoy watching her catch fish.

WB, was that you in the boat by yourself? If so, I remember seeing you. Was telling the wife, that guy must be catching a mess of fish. He's trying to act like he isn't catching any. LOL! That's a good one, I'll do that also. Hee Hee

They have launch farther up stream at the lock. There is a trolley they lower boats down to the water. Has to be an aluminum boat 16' and under with a 25hp or less.

I've seen folks fishing the sand bar farther down stream that we were fishing across from. Just didn't see any that day.

Noticed that we were catching males off the sand bar. Nice ones, but all males, except for a couple of females. All larger females we caught were across from the sand bars in the deeper water around the eddies. Seems as though the females are staging in the deeper water right now while the males are on the bars. Didn't catch one throw back all fish were over 12", at least all the males were. The females were all large fish, over 13" and most over 15". Caught many 16" and 17" fish. Females are in there, time to go and get you some of those large fish. Won't be long and the females will be thick on the bars, but right now we caught all our females in the deeper water where the eddies are located.

Any questions, just ask. There are plenty there for everyone.

Sorry for not replying earlier, I work in the evenings teaching.

Jesus is Lord,
Steve G


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's my kind of fishing!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Steve, yes, that was me fishing alone, and I am guilty as charged! LOL
I caught mine in deep water too. 
Again, a sincere congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Going this week...no boat so gonna look for that sandbar...what side of the bank is it on? gonna take some long casting gear to get to those females...thanks for all your help


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm out......the Grady-White won't fit on that trolly !!!...........LOL


----------



## Slayer97 (Jun 1, 2011)

alan, if you are coming from I45 you go right after exiting Hwy 7. The exit is not labeled. Look for it just before the bridge. Not sure how far you can drive down it. Haven't been down it in a long time. Seems as though plenty of folks drive all the way down to the sand bar. Because every year I see folks fishing on it. You'll have to cast to the other side of the river for sure. But by then some may have moved up on the bar.


WB, used that tactic myself a few times.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Slayer97 said:


> alan, if you are coming from I45 you go right after exiting Hwy 7. The exit is not labeled. Look for it just before the bridge. Not sure how far you can drive down it. Haven't been down it in a long time. Seems as though plenty of folks drive all the way down to the sand bar. Because every year I see folks fishing on it. You'll have to cast to the other side of the river for sure. But by then some may have moved up on the bar.
> 
> WB, used that tactic myself a few times.


Looking at google map, I wondered about this. Isn't it private property?

Hop


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*Don't know if you can still get there but, whoever owned the property on the opposite side of the bridge from l&d marina, used to have an honor system where you'd pay a couple of bucks and you could park along side this dirt road and track down to the river. I remember there was a short sand bar about 50 to 100 ft. long and the river was kind of narrow there. You could almost cast to the opposite bank. Me and my fishing buddy caught our limits there before. Like I said though that was some time ago. 
*


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

alldaylong said:


> *Don't know if you can still get there but, whoever owned the property on the opposite side of the bridge from l&d marina, used to have an honor system where you'd pay a couple of bucks and you could park along side this dirt road and track down to the river. I remember there was a short sand bar about 50 to 100 ft. long and the river was kind of narrow there. You could almost cast to the opposite bank. Me and my fishing buddy caught our limits there before. Like I said though that was some time ago.
> *


you have some good posts, but ya got to do something about your fonts...i have having to use a glass to read. can ya make em bigger??? thanks!


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you very much! I'll let you know how it turns out...might give the marina a call and ask about access to the opposite bank


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

chucktx said:


> you have some good posts, but ya got to do something about your fonts...i have having to use a glass to read. can ya make em bigger??? thanks!


Chuck,
at least you can still read 'em. I need magnifying glass to even see em. :rotfl:


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Chuck & Juror81, I only do that so I can see what I'm writing:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: and still I preview before I post to make sure I didn't misspell or leave out a word completely. BTW, Chuck, I see your location is Rye. I'm a post office mechanic and I had to take a trip around there. I can't remember for sure if it was Rye or Romayor that the Trinity curves around in that area. Seems like I remember a boat ramp somewhere at or near a bridge, correct me if I'm wrong?*_


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

no boat ramps in rye or romayor.......but we are near the river...


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Referring to that road that goes down to the bend in the river?

http://m.google.com/u/m/AoNfHV


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

alanmacias541 said:


> Referring to that road that goes down to the bend in the river?
> 
> http://m.google.com/u/m/AoNfHV


that's private property. please don't trespass on someone's property just for some white bass.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> that's private property. please don't trespass on someone's property to catch spawning white bass, even though it is one of the most fun things in the world to do.


I fixed it for you Gilbert!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

alanmacias541 said:


> Referring to that road that goes down to the bend in the river?
> 
> http://m.google.com/u/m/AoNfHV


Yes. Are we allowed to go down that road? Is the bank steep there? If so, I'm seriously considering bringing a yak.


----------



## Slayer97 (Jun 1, 2011)

alan, the road I've been referring to is right at the bridge. Straight across from the road that goes to the marina. It follows the river itself. Ends at the first bend in the river down stream from the bridge.


----------



## jc53 (Jul 6, 2009)

Slayer97 said:


> alan, the road I've been referring to is right at the bridge. Straight across from the road that goes to the marina. It follows the river itself. Ends at the first bend in the river down stream from the bridge.


Are you talking about this one?
http://goo.gl/maps/mxvkR

That looks like a private property also. There's a family living there at the entrance of the road off the bridge.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*That's right Slayer97, we only went as far as the house on the right, if memory serves me right. It was either a house or barn, so it wasn't that far down, I'd venture to say no more than a couple hundred yards. Hopn!, the bank in the area I was referring to is not nearly as steep a drop as at the l&d. It's more of a gradual slope, unless high water going downstream has eroded it away, like I said in an earlier post brotha, that had to be at least 7 or 8 yrs ago. The last weather report I looked at Thursday night said it may rain. I still may try and make that trip if I can get my ole buddy to take that ride with me Monday. I'll see what the forecast is gonna look like Sunday and make a decision then. Awww heck!!! I forgot I have to work Monday, good thing is though I'll be off Friday, Sat, Sun, Mon. so I'm getting all my honey-dos done before Wednesday. 
*_


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Slayer97 said:


> alan, the road I've been referring to is right at the bridge. Straight across from the road that goes to the marina. It follows the river itself. Ends at the first bend in the river down stream from the bridge.


Well maybe they'll let me pay a few bucks to use that area...heading up early tomorrow hopefully I'll be able to get down to that sandbar


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

The dirt road on the south end of the bridge that follows the river is 'Private Property' and is even marked with a big sign. That means stay the hell off of the property. lol


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah that I'm sure, but the road that is about half a mile off from the river. Is that private property too?

http://m.google.com/u/m/AoNfHV


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

People with property along the river and feeder creeks have been fighting trespassing white bass fishermen and the trash they leave behind for decades, resulting in them vigorously enforcing their property rights.
Make sure you don't get too tempted to misread the signs and property lines in search of good fishing.
I would think taking a yak along when water levels are low would be a great way to enjoy the best of the spawning run and stay out of trouble.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

hopn said:


> Yeah that I'm sure, but the road that is about half a mile off from the river. Is that private property too?
> 
> http://m.google.com/u/m/AoNfHV


yes it is.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks SS. Honestly I wouldn't touch that road if it is not confirmed friendly to travel on. And up to now, LnD bridge is fine.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I fixed it for you Gilbert!


My joke with Gilbert in post # 22 above was only referring to his use of the word "just". I agree with him 100% about not tresspassing. Even if you don't get caught, you are violating the owner ..... really not 2cool.

What SS mentioned about decades of fighting in post # 30 is true. Get a small boat. On the other hand, some landowners think they own a whole navigable creek, which is not true. You can boat up a stream legally even though a landowner owns property on both banks. BUT, stay in your boat, don't get out on the bank. Only the water is public, not the land. Landowners have been known to fell a tree across a small creek once you pass upstream, just to make it hard on you to get back downstream. Yes, it has been a fight for decades. One way to help the fishermen's cause would be to NOT litter!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> My joke with Gilbert in post # 22 above was only referring to his use of the word "just". I agree with him 100% about not tresspassing. Even if you don't get caught, you are violating the owner ..... really not 2cool.
> 
> What SS mentioned about decades of fighting in post # 30 is true. Get a small boat. On the other hand, some landowners think they own a whole navigable creek, which is not true. You can boat up a stream legally even though a landowner owns property on both banks. BUT, stay in your boat, don't get out on the bank. Only the water is public, not the land. *Landowners have been known to fell a tree across a small creek once you pass upstream, just to make it hard on you to get back downstream*. Yes, it has been a fight for decades. One way to help the fishermen's cause would be to NOT litter!


I remember fishing Beaver Dam creek one year and there were two trees going across the creek in a small area that had obviously been cut and not by a beaver. We had to come back with chain saws to get into the creek.


----------

